# Need Help...Springfield XD vs. CZ P07 Duty



## KansasRR (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi guys - i'm looking to buy my first handgun. I am looking at purchasing a 9mm and am torn between a Springfield XD 9mm and a CZ P07 Duty. I'm looking to spend no more than $550 total. I have held both guns and they both feel good and fit my hand well. Not knowing much about these, I started to do research on both. Seems that a lot of people lean towards the XD. 

Figured I would get all of your expert opinions on here. I look forward to the feedback and look forward to the future on the forums with ya! 

Thanks


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Interesting post, where'd the Glock go? Anyway, I'd take the Springfield over the CZ. I believe it has a thoroughly tested design, may be a bit thinner than the CZ for packing, and I just think the CZ is well...not as good looking as a Glock is :anim_lol:! Good luck, they are probably both good guns. My method would be to buy both of them and keep the one I really like!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

All other things being equal, I'm more comfortable w/ exposed hammer over strikers. It's just me, not a statement of inherant superiority. 
I have a CZ75DB, CZ makes a nice gun. However, I haven't messed with any of the polymer CZs. I would guess that they are quality piece.
I also own a XD40SC. Also a fine weapon. Reliable & accurate. 
Both are good, if forced to choose I would probably go with the CZ.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

All of the CZ-75 variants are very good guns, as are all of the XD variants. It's simply a matter of whether you want a striker fired pistol or a DA/SA. I like both, and have two of each.

Personally, if it was for self-defense, I'd go with the XD, and if it was for range shooting, I'd go CZ. If it's for both, toss a coin.


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I've held both but haven't shot either. If your looking into a 9mm I would personally go CZ! I dont know what it is but that P-07 DUTY just won me over when I held it. The XD will give you some extra goodies and what not, you'll just have to sum it all up.


----------



## dexcop (Feb 4, 2011)

I have both the XD9 service and the Sub Compact. I am going to shoot IDPA one of these days,so I will use the service. The sc wears nice and is easy to conceal. I have fired more the a 1000 rounds and have not had 1 problem other then getting hit in the head with one ejected case. The rest is up to you. The cz is a bit much to try and hide .My SC even goes to church with me ,and you know what the old folks would say if they knew.LOL


----------



## capman (Aug 4, 2011)

*cz p07*

Handled both and went with CZ. Have shot guns with exposed hammers for over 50 yrs and prefer them. I do own several Glocks but prefer the CZ P07 duty. Will give a range report in a couple of weeks if anyone desires. By the way own several CZ's , 1911's and others.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

personally i would go with the CZ, but thats only because its a hammer gun with DA/SA which is something that i really prefer in guns. However, the XD is a very good gun. If i were in your situation, i would dry fire both guns because they will have notably different trigger pulls and usually people tend to favor either striker fired trigger pulls (XD) or hammer fired trigger pulls (CZ) and despite being overlooked, the trigger pull is a very important aspect both in how much you like to fire the gun, and how accurately you are able to shoot with the gun. Good luck, and let us know which you go with.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I like the CZ better

XD's look ugly IMO I can't believe how springfield has gotten so many people to purchase them... If not the CZ then GLock (prettier in my opinion)


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

*Cz for learning*

I own a Cz 2075 RAMI Polymer and I love it. I have seriously considered an XDM for IDPA, BUT the grip safety can be an issue in competition. If you miss a shot because you didn't hold the grip safety properly....not good. Or, if you miss a defensive shot because you didn't hold the grip safety...could be worse.

Secondly, the triggers are quite different: The XD has a trigger safety, and the feel of the trigger will be quite different than the Cz. The Cz will have a traditional DA/SA hammer operation, which I prefer. Also, the Cz comes with a safety and decocker...the decocker is a good feature to have if this is your first pistol...comfort level of a safe decock is good while learning. Also, safety is handy while learning. Make sure you have dry-fired the Cz before purchase to make sure you are comfortable with the trigger and how your hand fits the grip and trigger...they tend towards being long between grip and trigger. Also, I like to dry-fire a lot to build up muscle and tone, and a striker-fired handgun must be cocked every single time. That means you must pull back the slide, at least part-way, each time you want to do a dry-fire. With DA mode in the Cz, you can dry-fire every time you pull the trigger, and although harder pull, is exactly what helps to exercize your hand to build-up muscle and excellent for trigger practice. I probably do at least 200 dry-fire exercises every day with my Cz and my S&W Bodyguard 380. Imagine doing that where you have to pull the slide back each time.

Overall, I think the Cz would be a better first gun than the XD for operation and safety and dry-fire exercize. You will eventually get a striker-fired and you have plenty to choose from. If you plan to carry, look at the Kahr PM9 or Kimber Solo. Reliability-wise the Cz and XD are the same, although I have heard less stories about jammed ammo from Cz's. (Just my experience)

Good luck and be safe!


----------

